# ISO a "great" cornbread recipe!!!!



## pengyou (May 11, 2018)

ISO of a great recipe for cornbread!  I ate cornbread once that had cheese and kernels of corn in it - it was the most moist cornbread I have ever eaten!!!  The memory has lingered on, like a first kiss....  does anyone have a recipe like this?


----------



## Katie H (May 11, 2018)

Here in the South cornbread is a staple for nearly every meal.  We enjoy it with our breakfast and, especially, with a big bowl of white beans cooked with smoked ham hocks for lunch or supper.

Our go-to recipe comes from a great southern chef, Edna Lewis, who is now no longer with us but her recipes are some of the best.

At any rate, you might want to try this recipe that comes from Mrs. Lewis.

It doesn't contain corn or cheese as you have described but it's just about the best there is.  If you don't have white cornmeal, yellow can be substituted.  I've made it using both with no adverse results.


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2018)

I've never been a fan of traditional cornbread, but I do like the special cornbread you describe. 
Take a look at this recipe..
https://cookiesandcups.com/creamy-cheesy-cornbread/


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I've never been a fan of traditional cornbread, but I do like the special cornbread you describe.
> Take a look at this recipe..
> https://cookiesandcups.com/creamy-cheesy-cornbread/


I like cornbread with cheese and corn kernels in it, too, but I think adding cream cheese is a little too much. I'd go with Katie's recipe and add a cup or so of each to that.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 11, 2018)

If you have it, use melted bacon fat to grease the pan.

I like corn kernels in cornbread.  Also  thin sliced /diced jalapeno or other hot pepper.  Mostly I make plain cornbread, slather with butter and drizzle with honey.  

I think I over bake my cornbread as it is often dry and crumbly, regardless of which recipe I use.  So don't do as I do  also, just mix the batter until it comes together, it's a quick bread, not cake batter.    I'm going back and read Katie H's Mrs Lewis recipe.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 11, 2018)

*Cast Iron Cornbread*​
Ingredients:

1¼ cups yellow cornmeal
1¼ cups all-purpose flour
1 Tbs granulated sugar
1½ tsp baking powder
½ tsp baking soda
1 tsp kosher salt
1¾ cups buttermilk
1 egg
2 jalapeño peppers, seeded and chopped (optional)
1 cup whole kernel corn, fresh, frozen or canned
4 Tbs shortening for the skillet (Some people use Crisco, some use lard and some use butter. I use bacon fat)

Instructions:

Preheat the oven and a 10-inch cast iron skillet to 425F. 

In a medium bowl, whisk the cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt together. 

Pour the buttermilk into a small bowl, add the egg and whisk until blended. 

Pour the buttermilk mixture into the dry ingredients and, using a rubber spatula, fold the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients until they are completely combined. Fold in the corn and jalapeño.

Put the shortening in the pre-heated skillet and carefully swirl it around to coat the bottom and sides. Pour the batter into the pan and smooth to the edges of the skillet. Bake at 425F for 20 to 25 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean.


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I like cornbread with cheese and corn kernels in it, too, but I think adding cream cheese is a little too much. I'd go with Katie's recipe and add a cup or so of each to that.



 "Too much cheese'? Is there such a thing? I havn't made the recipe, but with cream cheese it sounds like little chance of being dry. I hate dry cornbread.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> [emoji38] "Too much cheese'? Is there such a thing? I havn't made the recipe, but with cream cheese it sounds like little chance of being dry. I hate dry cornbread.


It can definitely be too gooey and rich! Who wants cornbread that falls apart when you eat it?  I would actually add some sugar to keep it from drying out. And definitely bacon fat instead of butter


----------



## salt and pepper (May 11, 2018)

A simple cornbread recipe with added cheese,jalapeno and colored corn kernels.....







[/IMG]


----------

